# ALO Audio Continental V3 Impressions and Appreciation Thread



## FatmanSize48

The new ALO Audio Continental V3 is out!
   
http://www.aloaudio.com/the-continental-v3


----------



## singleended58

Question is Continental V3 still one of the ALO bright sounding amp?


----------



## FatmanSize48

It's not bright-at least it shouldn't be. The earlier Continental models were warm and tubey.


----------



## singleended58

I just returned the National amp to get the Continental V3 for warm and musical sound (with details) but I am afraid of its brightness (there are some tubes lean on bright side I mean not really tubey). I really like the dark sound of the Ray Samuel SR71-B but not lacking details and smoothness.


----------



## Catch

I just received my V3 so have not had much chance to listen to it past 15 or so minutes. I don't think it's bright at all. I am pro tube and my main system is tubes as well. I don't like a 'bright' sound, but I positively loved my short time with the Continental. Hoping to spend allot more time with it tonight family permitting!

C


----------



## singleended58

I like the ALO articulate and detailed sound when I listened the National with HE400 hp (it was burned in past 150 hours).


----------



## rechtkid

have anyone compared it to continental V2?


----------



## gidion27

I am keen to hear what the sound signature is like. I am on the fence between a sr-71b or the V3


----------



## singleended58

gidion27 said:


> I am keen to hear what the sound signature is like. I am on the fence between a sr-71b or the V3




I am also in the same situation and currently own SR71B but still want to try out ALO Continental V3 since Caleb told me V3 sounds much better than V2.


----------



## gidion27

Ps is the V3 "transportable" or a genuine portable amp?


----------



## FatmanSize48

Well, you can stick it in your pocket. So...yes? This is assuming it has similar dimensions to its predecessor.


----------



## ushman

Just ordered mine. Will be getting it on Tuesday. I'll put up some initial impressions after some time with it!


----------



## shotgunshane

Mine arrived today. Right out of the box treble was a bit strident but after 20 minutes or so it really started sounding very good. Bass has very good punch and treble is very detailed.  I'm guessing the treble will continue to smooth a bit with use.  Soundstage sounds more open and widened with the TG334.  I'm enjoying the combination so far.


----------



## Physther

Received mine today as well! Right off the bat (as I can recall with v1 and 2) the treble was pretty sparkly but definitely anticipate (and hope) for it to calm down after putting some hours on it. Jazz (ahmad jamal the awakening, art blakey come rain or come shine) sound excellent as they do with all of the other versions - it widens the soundstage (at least to my ears) of my hd650s. Instrument separation is excellent while still staying very musical and fun - not overly analytical. One thing it stays true to is the airiness of the instruments and vocals which I love. I can't directly compare the bass extension but v3 delivers excellent extension - not quite the "slam" that my arrow 3G provides at bass II but distinct/deep and well balanced across the other frequencies. I've owned the continental many a times, but always miss it when it's gone. This one's a keeper for sure! 

 iPhone (EQ off with jazz/classical, "rock" w/r&b & hip hop to inc bass though it drastically narrows the soundstage and decreases the airiness) -> clas -db single ended -> continental -> hd650


----------



## Mimouille

Im ordering mine pretty soon.


----------



## singleended58

I am planning to get V3 but then talk to Ken if I want more bass for my Heir Audio 4.Ai it would be better to get RXmk3B since it has bass control knob. Am I choose the right one? Any suggestions?


----------



## Mimouille

I do not know the MK3, but according to many reviewers, it works at its best in balanced mode, sp you ll need to upgrade câbles


----------



## Mimouille

I do not know the MK3, but according to many reviewers, it works at its best in balanced mode, sp you ll need to upgrade câbles


----------



## singleended58

Yeah! I got balanced Norse Cable for HE400 but also try if the ALO RXmk3-B can give how much bass for Heir Audio 4.Ai with SE connection.


----------



## LAmitchell

I was thinking of getting a WOO6, but if the CONTINENTAL v3 is just as good as a desktop (not saying it has exact sound signature), then I might as well get something that is smaller and easy to bring on trips/coffee-shops, etc. 
   
  am I off-base in thinking this?


----------



## FatmanSize48

lamitchell said:


> I was thinking of getting a WOO6, but if the CONTINENTAL v3 is just as good as a desktop (not saying it has exact sound signature), then I might as well get something that is smaller and easy to bring on trips/coffee-shops, etc.
> 
> am I off-base in thinking this?



Some may say otherwise, but I'm sure you will enjoy the V3 just as much as the WA6 (That is, if the V2 is anything like its predecessor)


----------



## Mimouille

Just got mine ! I tested many amps to complement my iBasso DX100. But the V3 is the one that brings the sound I wanted. I will give pictures and impressions when I have had more time with it.


----------



## SoundFreaq

Wanting a transportable tube amp. It seems they fixed the issue that it wasn't good for low impedance IEMs? That is what I want it for. 
   
  I want warm and tubey. Reports of hot treble have me worried... any thoughts regarding that?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## Catch

soundfreaq said:


> Wanting a transportable tube amp. It seems they fixed the issue that it wasn't good for low impedance IEMs? That is what I want it for.
> 
> I want warm and tubey. Reports of hot treble have me worried... any thoughts regarding that?
> 
> Thanks!




I actually find it brighter than I originally thought. Having spent more time with it I don't get the 'tube' sound I get from my big system. I am driving it with my DX100 and it sounds pretty good. Having said that, I bought it for use with IEMs and I am finding it has too much hiss for my liking. It really is pretty loud during slow movements. My other tube amps are pitch black which is something I love. I am going to be ordering a WA6 to compare and after having been in contact with them they assure me it is extremely quiet with UE18s. Obviously this will not be portable, but I got the V3 as a bedside rig anyway...

Anyone else using this with IEMs and finding hiss?

C


----------



## SoundFreaq

Excellent to know. The FI-BA-SS is a sensitive hiss monster as it is. Looks like the V3 is not for me.


----------



## Catch

soundfreaq said:


> Excellent to know. The FI-BA-SS is a sensitive hiss monster as it is. Looks like the V3 is not for me.




Don't get me wrong, the V3 does have a great sound. It's just the hiss getting me down on it a bit. Obviously it gets buried in faster paced music. Things like Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, Dire Straits really make it stand out. I am also hesitant about judging it right now as it has so few hours of play on it. Time will tell if its a keeper or not...

C


----------



## imackler

What prompted the switch from V2 to V3? Did they run out of the tubes they used for the V2?


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





catch said:


> Don't get me wrong, the V3 does have a great sound. It's just the hiss getting me down on it a bit. Obviously it gets buried in faster paced music. Things like Pink Floyd, Porcupine Tree, Dire Straits really make it stand out. I am also hesitant about judging it right now as it has so few hours of play on it. Time will tell if its a keeper or not...
> 
> C


 
   
  Oh I am sure it does sound great. It's just I will be using with super-sensitive IEMs. Not to mention electronic music. It seems what the V3 is great at doesn't mesh well with my needs. Which is unfortunate, but it's ok. Looking at this right now.


----------



## imackler

Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> . Looking at this right now.


 
  That is really...different!


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> Oh I am sure it does sound great. It's just I will be using with super-sensitive IEMs. Not to mention electronic music. It seems what the V3 is great at doesn't mesh well with my needs. Which is unfortunate, but it's ok. Looking at this right now.


 
  Please let us know if you get anymore information on what you're looking at.  Quite intriguing.
   
  The V2 has served me well....


----------



## SoundFreaq

I am excited by what I already know... not much. Emailing the designer. I'll be back with more info. Hang tight!


----------



## gidion27

Quote: 





soundfreaq said:


> I am excited by what I already know... not much. Emailing the designer. I'll be back with more info. Hang tight!


 
  looks nice. fingures crossed


----------



## Mimouille

I just got myself yesterday and I think it sounds great as a complement to the DX100. However, there is a hiss in quiet movements (with Shure SE530x6 6 drivers reshell). I am not really sure if their is something I can do against this...I will try some volume calibration, and also see if it changes after some burn-in (no clue if this applies).


----------



## Mimouille

Anyhow, sor far, it REALLY SOUNDS GREAT.


----------



## Mimouille

Here a few picks. I'll wait for the burn-in for my impressions.


----------



## singleended58

Mimouille, what IEM are you using? Nice pictures. IMO you need to burn in the Continental V3 more than 150 hours with signal going through to avoid the hiss.


----------



## Mimouille

Thanks. I'm currently using Shure SE530x6 (6 driver reshell from UM). However, I am waiting for my UM Miracle, because I think that right now, the Shure are the weakest part of my rig. I will continue with the burn in for shure, so far only 15 hours so...


----------



## FatmanSize48

BTW all the text in that link was in jibberish...but the pics look awesome!


----------



## Mimouille

Are you referring to the link to the ALO site ?


----------



## FatmanSize48

The other amp site above. The ALO site is fine


----------



## Mimouille

Ok guys here are some news about the hiss issue: Just as a reminder, I have a hiss whether the music is on of off: - The guys at ALO Audio told me it was not systematic, but that it is maybe because the amp requires burn in, I should burn it in for 100 hours and see if the hiss progressively disappears. - The distributor who sold it to me here in Shanghai said that ALL his V3 have a hiss at first, and then it disappears after burn in. The demo unit I tried apparently had 300 hours of use, but 100 hours should suffice. Hope this helps ! Just another issue, I am experiencing quite some RF noise due to surrounding cell phones... Michael


----------



## LAmitchell

Quote: 





catch said:


> I am going to be ordering a WA6 to compare and after having been in contact with them they assure me it is extremely quiet with UE18s. Obviously this will not be portable, but I got the V3 as a bedside rig anyway...


 
   
  Hey Catch, I am VERY interested/curious to see what your comparisons (Continental vs WOO6) will be like!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I'm staying tuned. Thanks man.


----------



## ushman

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Ok guys here are some news about the hiss issue: Just as a reminder, I have a hiss whether the music is on of off: - The guys at ALO Audio told me it was not systematic, but that it is maybe because the amp requires burn in, I should burn it in for 100 hours and see if the hiss progressively disappears. - The distributor who sold it to me here in Shanghai said that ALL his V3 have a hiss at first, and then it disappears after burn in. The demo unit I tried apparently had 300 hours of use, but 100 hours should suffice. Hope this helps ! Just another issue, I am experiencing quite some RF noise due to surrounding cell phones... Michael


 
   
  Oh good to know. I was getting worried since I'm using my V3 primarily with IEMs too (getting mine today!). Thanks for the info!


----------



## SoundFreaq

Quote: 





kiwirugby said:


> Please let us know if you get anymore information on what you're looking at.  Quite intriguing.


 

  For those of you interested in the Analog Paper^2 offerings, there is a discussion here with updates


----------



## zorin

xxx


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I do not know the MK3, but according to many reviewers, it works at its best in balanced mode, sp you ll need to upgrade câbles


 
  The single line out of Mk III B is inferior to the single line out of the Continental. The value of the Mk III B is in its balanced line outs.


----------



## singleended58

I just got Rxmk3B and let it break in for around 200 hours (Ken at ALO suggested 150 hours) then compare with SR71B with balanced output of my HE400. Right now Rxmk3B single out has lots of distorted sound on all level of gain when using the Heir 4Ai.


----------



## singleended58

I just got Rxmk3B and let it break in for around 200 hours (Ken at ALO suggested 150 hours) then compare with SR71B with balanced output of my HE400. Right now Rxmk3B single out has lots of distorted sound on all level of gain when using the Heir 4Ai.


----------



## MuppetFace

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> Here a few picks. I'll wait for the burn-in for my impressions.


 
   
  From the pictures, it looks like you're covering the front of the Continental with the DX100 in your stack. I'm curious: could this cause problems because you're blocking the air vents? Tubes get extremely warm, and obstructing the airflow could in theory damage the internals of the amp.


----------



## Mimouille

I actually haven't stacked it for long periods of time. But I asked the distributor and he said it was not a problem. Besides, I've seen lots of rigs with the V2 stacked this way. I'll check with ALO just to be sure...


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





mimouille said:


> I actually haven't stacked it for long periods of time. But I asked the distributor and he said it was not a problem. Besides, I've seen lots of rigs with the V2 stacked this way. I'll check with ALO just to be sure...


 
  The continuous and regular build up of the internal heat shortens the life of the Lithium-Ion battery. Over the time the battery cells' capacity to hold the electric charge declines, even more so when they are exposed to heat on the regular basis. Try to keep this amp on top of the stack and if possible you could drill extra holes on the top or at least on the side. Like double the current number of them. The amount of the heat should have no effect on the sound signature of the Continental. The tube is used as a pre-amp / gain tube and is not an output tube.


----------



## Mimouille

I'll just stack it the other way and it should be find. Anyhow, it's not really a portable rig, so I'm not going to stack it all that much. On the go I'll often use the DX100 alone. Anyway, I am not using the V3 yet as I am doing the burn in to try to get rid of that hiss. I'll soon be at the 100 hour mark and hope it will be enough...I don't feel like waiting 300 hours to use my amp.


----------



## StephenM

I also found the hiss or small cracking noise from the headphone when I switched on the V3 (no music playing).  Hope this will disappear as the update said.  I am using a B&W P5.
   
  I have the V2, but all along, do not find the hiss sound with it.
   
  Sound quality wise, I think the V3 is better than V2.  More HiFi and with an overall improvement.


----------



## shotgunshane

No crackling for me. I didn't hear hiss either, so I just went to test it with the sensitive TG334. Ok there is a slight hiss with no music. But I mean very slight. I didn't know it was there until actually looking for it with music paused. Can't hear it with music. It's non-existent with my GR07 (and sounds fantastic with the GR07). Unit at approx 30 hrs.


----------



## AnakChan

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> No crackling for me. I didn't hear hiss either, so I just went to test it with the sensitive TG334. Ok there is a slight hiss with no music. But I mean very slight. I didn't know it was there until actually looking for it with music paused. Can't hear it with music. It's non-existent with my GR07 (and sounds fantastic with the GR07). Unit at approx 30 hrs.


 
   
  That's good to know. All the other reports got me worried for awhile 'cos I was hoping to demo these when they arrive on Japan shores.


----------



## Mimouille

Quote: 





anakchan said:


> That's good to know. All the other reports got me worried for awhile 'cos I was hoping to demo these when they arrive on Japan shores.


 
   
  This hiss can be different based on the amp. If you demo it in a store, it will certainly have more than 200 hours of burn in, and certainly no hiss. A new one may have a hiss. After 120 hours of burn in, the hiss in mine is very acceptable with my Miracles. I hope it gets even lower over time...When I talked to ALO about this, they said:
   
_"[size=12.0pt]Since these are made with new old stock tubes, the tube can take some time to quiet down.[/size]__[size=12.0pt]"[/size]_
   
  First impression at this stage, without real testing yet is : great sound, very detailed, very nice space / soundstaging, not bassy, but the bass is very tight and textured. I would say the amp might be a little bright, but cannot be sure yet.


----------



## Marburger

I can tell only about my Conti V2, that it is super clean sounding amp, even with my UM Miracle. I think V3 was built in same way, ALO website suggests, that V3 was adjusted to IEMs too, with improved output stage.


----------



## Mimouille

Hello Guys,
   
  So after over 150 hours of burn in, the amp is indeed much quieter. But I don't think it can be TOTALLY quiet with IEMs.
   
  However, it does sounds great. Very detailed and airy sound, nice soundstage. It is detailed without being too analytical. I would say the vocals are a bit forward, with a lot of texture, and the amp is more on the bright side. The bass is very tight and well defined, but the lower bass, although well defined as well, does not have a lot of impact. I would not say this is an amp for bassheads, at least as far as IEMs go. The amp is also very dynamic, has very good pace in my opinion.
   
  Anyways, I just wanted to test it and see if I could improve over the amp of my DX100, and it is definitely different, better in some respects. But not extactly what I am looking for (not sure what that is, I will know when I found it  ).
   
  SO I AM SELLING MY AMP IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED, CHECK MY ADD.


----------



## singleended58

I think Rxmk3 has more powerful impact than tube version V3 and it is not bright to my ears (using Heir Audio 4.Ai) as many owners have said.


----------



## shotgunshane

I'm plenty pleased with the low end of the V3; it has really good punch. After 50 hours the midrange and treble have mellowed to me. The mids sound fat and juicy with the GR07. In fact the GR07 has never sounded better to my ears.


----------



## samsamsam047

Has anyone compared the performance and sound signature difference between the and the V2 and the V3?
  As they are using different tubes, Raytheon 6111 NOS for the V2 and the Thomson 6111 Nos for the V3, I am worried that the new Thomson might not perform as well as the old raytheon and thinking of picking up the V2 while my local audio store before they run out of stock.


----------



## zorin

Quote: 





samsamsam047 said:


> Has anyone compared the performance and sound signature difference between the and the V2 and the V3?
> As they are using different tubes, Raytheon 6111 NOS for the V2 and the Thomson 6111 Nos for the V3, I am worried that the new Thomson might not perform as well as the old raytheon and thinking of picking up the V2 while my local audio store before they run out of stock.


 
  Yes, this is somewhat bizarre, V2`s Raytheon tube did not need `150 hours` of `breaking in`. 150 hours represents about 30 battery charges and that is about 10 % of the estimated 300 battery charges this battery can take before its capacity to hold an electric charge dips below 80 to 70 % capacity of a new battery. At 70 % a battery is spent, it will discharge relatively quickly. So you lose 10 % of this amp lifetime just for the circuit or tube to settle in. 
  V2 sounds great and I was planning to buy another one for the future use and keep it in a fridge. V2 is so good that I actually think that when ALO Audio tinkered with it to make a better V3 version it actually made it a bit less good than V2. I`ll have to hear the V3 version to believe the claim that it is improved.
   
  Another matter, we still do not know the Ohm value, or the output impedance, of the headphone out of the Continental. Does anybody know ?


----------



## muzic4life

Hi guys. Just want to ask question..is okay to use this amps by stacking together under the ipod? I am worried about the head will effect the duarability of its battery life. Is that true? Tx guys.


----------



## muzic4life

Sorry for mistyping. I mean the heat (not the head) from the valve inside.


----------



## andgold

So any comparison between v2 and v3?


----------



## toads

...and/or v3 vs international (amp section)...?


----------



## xallarap

Has anybody tried this with the HD25?


----------



## vpop4me

Has anyone used this amp with the Astell & Kern AK100 or AK120. Any impressions?


----------



## bassgroove

I am also looking at pairing something with the AK120.  I am concerned about battery life on the Continental, but am wondering whether running CIEMs with it at lower volumes will produce a better battery life.  7 or 8 hours for a new battery is not great.  If it was designed so you could replace or swap the battery out on the go it would make life a lot easier for long haul flights and the like.


----------



## Timekiller

i've used V2 with AK100 and it sounds great.


----------



## vpop4me

Timekiller, what volume did you have the AK100 set? Full volume?


----------



## Timekiller

Quote: 





vpop4me said:


> Timekiller, what volume did you have the AK100 set? Full volume?


 
  Full volume.


----------



## muzic4life

Just received a loan from a friend for conti v3. I took my time for a while to compare with my Portatube amp. The Continental V3 sounding like no tube. My portatube has more tubey sound than it. This Conti V3 tends to be matched with a fullsize cans. The sound is very good. I would say the sound is cleaner than the portatube. The sound image is excellent. When i listen through my HD800, using setup like IPC/ClasDB/CV3, the sound is beautiful. I can picture the vocal is like "real". I think the clarity of this amps is one that need to be considered. This amp is a tube amp, but i don't hear any tube character from it. The portatube has indeed more tubey character. I can hear the vocal is more forward and more lush presented, just like a tube amps.
   
  The highs of both amps is very smooth. But the V3 has more treble than my portatube, so that makes V3 wins in term of detail and clarity. But portatube is not bad either (i would consider portatube is VERY good eventhough it has that tubey sound).
   
  The mids, portatube has more body to it, a tad more forward, and more lush. And the V3 has a better texture and resolution. Listening to vocal jazz with V3 is very nice. I hear the vocal is very clear and the sound image, once again is quite stunning. I really like it. But again, i wouldn't say V3's sound is like a tube amp. Listening to music with less instruments and more vocal presentation, the portatube is a very sweet performer and the sound is more relaxing than the V3.
   
  For the bass, the portatube has more quantity of bass. The bass of Portatube is warmer and a bit punchier. The depth of the bass i would consider to be the same. But again, the V3 has better texture to it. The bass is more accurate and hit more solid compared to portatube.
   
  For sound stage, i think they are about the same. But i do feel the sound from portatube is somewhat "bigger" than V3.
   
  Power wise, the V3 has more power than Portatube. I can drive easily my HD800 by using V3+Clasdb, at high gain with 60% of volume, while on the portatube, i have to use HPP1 dac (volume 80%) to get the same level of the V3+calsdb. Please note...the power output from Clasdb is very small. If i pair any of my amp with clas db, the gain is somehow a bit reduced. I don't know why. If i pair Portatube with clasdb, i can not drive my HD800 or my T1 to a maximum suitable level of my hearing. So that is why i prefer to use HPP1 dac as to support the power output from my portatube.
   
  The problem with the V3, i feel like this amps is more suitable for a fullsize cans. For iem use, i can hear the HISS quite clearly (with music OFF). Using my Westone 4R, the hiss is very hearable, But using the more sensitive iem like UM3x, the hiss is way too loud, is like hearing the drizzling rain falling from my outside windows. The portatube, is very quite and i mean dead silent. No Hiss at all.
   
  Considering how good this V3 driving my full size cans, i might take a change to own it. But i need more time listening before i take my decision.


----------



## Godthul

How does the V3 compare to desktop tube amps?  Like the Wa6, Ming Da MC 84C07 MKII or Project Sunrise II.


----------



## muzic4life

I never owned a desktop tube amp. So I never really did comparison side to side. But friends of mine got Woo WA02 and Woo WA6SE. If WA6 sound similar to WA6SE then it could be similar to the V3. The WA6SE is less tubey and less warmth (or colder) compared to WA2. If i want to make parable, that would be like:
   
  Continental V3 - is more to WA6SE
  POrtatube - is more to WA02
   
  Last night i did further comparison between V3 vs Portatube again. The results was still the same. The V3 wins for the clarity and sound image. Listening to my Hd800 and hd650 was very detail and transparent and so engaging. But POrtatube has that warmer tubey character (and a tad forward mids presentation), and some vocal song i think i prefer listening from my portatube because of its lush/thicker mids (more relaxing).
   
  It was a different story when i use my laptop + dacport LX as a source. By using this combination..i think portatube is really shine. The mids was more revealing and that "lush" sensation was so really beautiful (especially when i use my T1). Swapping to V3...the result was not good enough. The V3 sound was becoming exactly like a solid state amp. And some song i hear the vocal was a bit too harsh and piercing. So i guess the V3 is better to go with portable DAC like HPP1 or CLAS. But the POrtatube is so much improved when sourced with laptop+dacportlx.
   
  I think (75%) i might get this V3 for my self. This is a demo unit, so i got to wait until the new stock has arrived at my local seller. The only thing concerned me is that this amp is not that good for IEM because the hiss is just too loud. With music ON, at 10% volume i can still hear that hiss using IEMs. But that hiss is gone away when i used fullsize cans (except my ATH3000ANV still also got that hiss, but softer).


----------



## muzic4life

Just want to let you know guys...just tried conti v3 with sm64 (v2)..and the hiss is almost gone..Very quite. And the sound is nice too.


----------



## pacman46

I'm not to sure how many hours I have on this amp yet but I'm guessing around 100 maybe a little more. It sounds really good with my 4ai's. very detailed love it with them. With my w4r's it also sounds really good. Seems like it was made for those two iems.  but with my 535's bronze edition it just seems too bright or something with them. Not sure if its cause they are really sensitive or what but almost unlistenable. At first with them I thought mmm this sounds good but later on I don't know my opinion has changed. Don't like the combo. My 535's sound much better through my e11 Who knew lol. Anyways with this amp warm up a bit more in time? And should I just plug it in and run it for maybe another 100 hours or so burn in and see them ??


----------



## muzic4life

With westone 4r..i can hear noticeable amount of hiss, not much though, but clearly listenable. Have you noticed the same too? With sm64 i find it no hiss. Overall sound i like it much. Good detailing and sound image is excellent. So far i have tested...my combo of ipc/clasdb/v3 with Momentum/hd650 is my favorite.


----------



## simonpickard

Hi everyone.
   
  Just wondering is anyone out there has the V3 up and running with any Beyer T1's? I'd love to hear what you think to this combo and what the best way of getting a source to it is.
  I have Apple Lossless files on from either my Laptop or iPhone / iPad
   
  Any ideas would be most welcomed as I'm about the pick up a set of T1's and need a good quality amp that's also pretty portable.
   
  Thanks in advance,
  Simon


----------



## pacman46

muzic4life said:


> With westone 4r..i can hear noticeable amount of hiss, not much though, but clearly listenable. Have you noticed the same too? With sm64 i find it no hiss. Overall sound i like it much. Good detailing and sound image is excellent. So far i have tested...my combo of ipc/clasdb/v3 with Momentum/hd650 is my favorite.


Everybody says they hear this hiss,, maybe I'm old cause I can't hear any at all lol I'm going to have listen closely and see if I can hear it. If the hiss is there it's very small. My fav is the v3 with either the 4ai or the w4r. They both sound amazing. Also I tried my ie80's yesterday and wow does the v3 ever give them a kick  on the other hand with my 535's they sound horrible with the v3. Makes the sound way to thin. Really trebly I don't like that combo at all. It's weird cause I just bought the shures and at first I thought they sounded really good with the v3 but the next day I tried them again and it was horrible. Not sure why my thoughts had changed. Maybe it was the tunes I was listening to dont know. But they sound way to thin. They sound much better with my e11. Go figure huh. Lol


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





simonpickard said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Just wondering is anyone out there has the V3 up and running with any Beyer T1's? I'd love to hear what you think to this combo and what the best way of getting a source to it is.
> I have Apple Lossless files on from either my Laptop or iPhone / iPad
> ...


 
   
  I have the T1 and the CV3. To me the sound is good. nothing to complain about. But i believe for some the sound could be a bit too bright. But for me is very fine (not harsh or sibilant like that - still get enough body to the sound). IMO, the CV3 is preferable to run with Sennheiser. The Momentum, HD800, and also my HD650 sounded more right compared to my T1. But the T1 will run very good with my Apex Glacier OR my RSA Intruder (very hard to decide which one is better from both). The other amps that run good with the T1, is when i use my Portatube amp with Laptop+DACport LX as the source. Sound very smooth just like a tube amp.


----------



## pacman46

I find for a tube amp the v3 can be kinda bright. It's not that bad really but I always thought a tube amp would be a little Warmer then this. Maybe it will warm up more after 200-300 hours. I'm only around maybe at the most 150 hours. I'm liking this amp a lot. Lots of power for my iems. Just with a couple pairs it's too bright. Just my opinion.


----------



## muzic4life

pacman46 said:


> I find for a tube amp the v3 can be kinda bright. It's not that bad really but I always thought a tube amp would be a little Warmer then this. Maybe it will warm up more after 200-300 hours. I'm only around maybe at the most 150 hours. I'm liking this amp a lot. Lots of power for my iems. Just with a couple pairs it's too bright. Just my opinion.




Exactly. I agree with u on this. The v3 is a tube amp but to me sounded like no tube. The way it does the clarity and detailing is similar to solid state amp . I was expecting the mids sounded a bit warmer but apparently is not. The portatube is the one which has that tubey character.


----------



## pacman46

muzic4life said:


> Exactly. I agree with u on this. The v3 is a tube amp but to me sounded like no tube. The way it does the clarity and detailing is similar to solid state amp . I was expecting the mids sounded a bit warmer but apparently is not. The portatube is the one which has that tubey character.


As much as I do like this amp I think if it doesn't warm up some more I think I'm going to have to sell it or buy another one and keep this one for the slight few that I have that sounds good. I'm thinking maybe it's too much power for iems and that's why. I'm really curious when I get the adapter for my er4p's to change them into the 4s what it will sound like. All my iems are pretty low in ohms so this might be the reason. But my ie80's are very low in ohms I think and it makes them sound great. With the bass diall turned all the way down mind you. But sounds good. Same with like I mentioned the w4r and 4ai. I was looking At the pico slim for my 535's. cause they sound horrible with this amp. And I really like the sound of them too. I just don't want to be shelling out thousands for different amps just to make one pair sound good ya know. Oh well lesson learned. As long as I've been at this hobby I am still always learning.


----------



## simonpickard

"But the T1 will run very good with my Apex Glacier OR my RSA Intruder (very hard to decide which one is better from both)."
   
Interesting, so you'd pick that over the Continental V3? I thought the tube would help the T1's?
Thanks for the feedback, if you had to pick one amp what would it be?​


----------



## muzic4life

You should know...the v3 is a tube amp...but to me..the sound is not like tube at all. Is more like a solid state amp i would say. The mids and overall presentation of the v3 is less warmth. But the clarity and sound image i like it very much and the bass is not bad for a tube amp. The glacier is actually a solid state amp but the mids has a bit of tubey character. This amp is very accurate. The note is snappy..and the PRaT is quite good. The mids has more forward presentation. If i use this amp to drive my T1...the sound image is very nice. I get more life-like presentation without being harsh or sibilant. The music accuracy is excellent. The intuder has a darker character..and adding that warmth to my T1 and the soundstage of the intruder is better than the glacier. The intruder has more meaty presentation than the glacier. Is hard for me to decide actually. But i will give u an example with the music i play. The music like Patricia Barber or Kari Bremnes or any modern jazz songs, also latin instruments or alike...i would prefer to use my glacier...if i listen to song like mary black...anne murray..or any of vocal songs with less instruments i think i might prefer to use rsa intruder. With modern jazz song...there is a lot of small backgound music going on within the song...at this point..glacier is very good at picking up those micro details and make the music like real. Where the music by mary black..is tent to be more focusing on the vocal..so the warm character and darker tonal of the rsa makes the vocal more lush and the music has a better weight and emotion. I hope my explanation can be understood. I am not that good in describing the sound.


----------



## pacman46

muzic4life said:


> You should know...the v3 is a tube amp...but to me..the sound is not like tube at all. Is more like a solid state amp i would say. The mids and overall presentation of the v3 is less warmth. But the clarity and sound image i like it very much and the bass is not bad for a tube amp. The glacier is actually a solid state amp but the mids has a bit of tubey character. This amp is very accurate. The note is snappy..and the PRaT is quite good. The mids has more forward presentation. If i use this amp to drive my T1...the sound image is very nice. I get more life-like presentation without being harsh or sibilant. The music accuracy is excellent. The intuder has a darker character..and adding that warmth to my T1 and the soundstage of the intruder is better than the glacier. The intruder has more meaty presentation than the glacier. Is hard for me to decide actually. But i will give u an example with the music i play. The music like Patricia Barber or Kari Bremnes or any modern jazz songs, also latin instruments or alike...i would prefer to use my glacier...if i listen to song like mary black...anne murray..or any of vocal songs with less instruments i think i might prefer to use rsa intruder. With modern jazz song...there is a lot of small backgound music going on within the song...at this point..glacier is very good at picking up those micro details and make the music like real. Where the music by mary black..is tent to be more focusing on the vocal..so the warm character and darker tonal of the rsa makes the vocal more lush and the music has a better weight and emotion. I hope my explanation can be understood. I am not that good in describing the sound.


I think with the v3 it takes a long time for it to warm up. Someone mentioned something like 300+ hours I'm not sure but that's what I heard. And I think it is very clear and very accurate. I've been listening to my 535's more and more with it. It brings the treble up and doesn't get rid of the treble roll off but shure does help. I'm finding the bass is really nice and tight and full. I'm hearing a lot more detail with them too. Sorry I'm not very good explaining this kinda stuff. Lol. I'm not sure if my brain is just getting use to this amp or it's starting to really open up. It is so clear and acrate to me I'm starting to really love it. I use it around 8 -10 hours a day and over night I'm letting it play while I'm sleeping. So ya maybe that guy was rite. It's still not as warm as I would like it but I'm sure warming up to it that's for sure  I'm glad I haven't given up on it


----------



## simonpickard

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> You should know...the v3 is a tube amp...but to me..the sound is not like tube at all. Is more like a solid state amp i would say. The mids and overall presentation of the v3 is less warmth. But the clarity and sound image i like it very much and the bass is not bad for a tube amp. The glacier is actually a solid state amp but the mids has a bit of tubey character. This amp is very accurate. The note is snappy..and the PRaT is quite good. The mids has more forward presentation. If i use this amp to drive my T1...the sound image is very nice. I get more life-like presentation without being harsh or sibilant. The music accuracy is excellent. The intuder has a darker character..and adding that warmth to my T1 and the soundstage of the intruder is better than the glacier. The intruder has more meaty presentation than the glacier. Is hard for me to decide actually. But i will give u an example with the music i play. The music like Patricia Barber or Kari Bremnes or any modern jazz songs, also latin instruments or alike...i would prefer to use my glacier...if i listen to song like mary black...anne murray..or any of vocal songs with less instruments i think i might prefer to use rsa intruder. With modern jazz song...there is a lot of small backgound music going on within the song...at this point..glacier is very good at picking up those micro details and make the music like real. Where the music by mary black..is tent to be more focusing on the vocal..so the warm character and darker tonal of the rsa makes the vocal more lush and the music has a better weight and emotion. I hope my explanation can be understood. I am not that good in describing the sound.


 
  Very good explanation thanks. For me I listen mostly to Radiohead, Rolling Stones, etc. But also a lot of other areas such as Rap, and Electronic. From what I've read the T1's work the best with tubes so if the v3 doesn't give that tube sound the glacier would make a great amp.
   
  If you had to pick one for to listen to Radiohead which would you pick? 
   
  Thanks,
  Simon


----------



## muzic4life

Quote: 





pacman46 said:


> I think with the v3 it takes a long time for it to warm up. Someone mentioned something like 300+ hours I'm not sure but that's what I heard. And I think it is very clear and very accurate. I've been listening to my 535's more and more with it. It brings the treble up and doesn't get rid of the treble roll off but shure does help. I'm finding the bass is really nice and tight and full. I'm hearing a lot more detail with them too. Sorry I'm not very good explaining this kinda stuff. Lol. I'm not sure if my brain is just getting use to this amp or it's starting to really open up. It is so clear and acrate to me I'm starting to really love it. I use it around 8 -10 hours a day and over night I'm letting it play while I'm sleeping. So ya maybe that guy was rite. It's still not as warm as I would like it but I'm sure warming up to it that's for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The unit with me is a demo unit from Mike's (Headfonia) store and i believe it has already had many burning time. They lend it to me just to play around. Actually i wasn't interesting with this amp because of the hiss problem when driving IEMs and apparently is true when i was using my w4r and um3xrc i can definitely notice the hiss. I heard that as well, after 300 hours of use the hiss should be lesser (but not totally gone). The 1st time i used this amp, what impressed me most, is the clarity. And yes i am totally agree with you, this amp somewhat adding the treble to the sound, but not in a harsh way, is very smooth actually. Regarding about the bass and detailing capability of this amp, my impression mirrors to yours. But i still doubt, that after longer period of use, we will get a warmer sound. And surprisingly, when i drive all my Sennheiser phones (HD650, HD800, Momentum), it turn out to be pretty good especially when i use to drive my Momentum, the sound able to make me WOW. And immediately after knowing this, i ordered my self a new unit from Mike's store.
   
  Quote: 





simonpickard said:


> Very good explanation thanks. For me I listen mostly to Radiohead, Rolling Stones, etc. But also a lot of other areas such as Rap, and Electronic. From what I've read the T1's work the best with tubes so if the v3 doesn't give that tube sound the glacier would make a great amp.
> 
> If you had to pick one for to listen to Radiohead which would you pick?
> 
> ...


 
   
  Hi Simon,
  i listen to rock genre my self, but not so often. It happens the Radiohead is my favorite rock band too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. If i have to pick one amp for my T1 (for that genre) i would probably go with the Glacier. The reason is because listening to Rock genre, i like to have an amp with a better PRaT, so when hitting the snares and cymbals is more accurate and the sound is more authentic to listen. The RSA Intruder is also very good actually, especially in the bass department where the drum kick is more feelable, but the bass on the Glacier is no slouch either. The different between the bass from Intruder VS Glacier, the bass shape of Intruder is wider and bigger and warmer, or simply say the Intruder has more bass than Glacier, but i feel like the Glacier is hitting deeper, snappier, and more accurate. But to be honest with you, I love to hear Radiohead from my HD800. Anyway, please do audition if possible between the two before u decide. And one more thing  i'd like to add, both Glacier and Intruder, each has a build in DAC so you can just use it as a DAC to your PC, in this regard, Glacier is better. I did comparison before (ab-ing) for its DAC section between Glacier, Alo International, Intruder and Centrance DACport LX (using my laptop as a source), and my rate based on my ears would be Glacier/International > Intruder/DACport LX.


----------



## simonpickard

"It happens the Radiohead is my favorite rock band too 



."
   
They are amazing. I can't wait to Listen to them with a good set of headphones. In that regards I'm hoping the T1's will serve me well. The Glacier with it's DAC is a good deal I think as I'll be listening via my Macbook / Apple Lossless.
   
Have you ever listened to In Rainbows with the T1's + Glacier? Anything else you'd pick over that setup that would be better?
   
Regards,
Simon


----------



## muzic4life

I seldom to use T1 for Radiohead song, so i can not comment on this. But "15 Steps" and "Reckoner" sounded so beautiful using my HD800 + Conti V3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
  I will let you know later when i am home, i will fire up my T1 using some of my amps and let you know via PM


----------



## simonpickard

Quote: 





muzic4life said:


> I seldom to use T1 for Radiohead song, so i can not comment on this. But "15 Steps" and "Reckoner" sounded so beautiful using my HD800 + Conti V3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  I look forward to hearing back from you! I'm about to lay down the cash on the T1's so hope the combo of those + the Glacier = Radiohead heaven!


----------



## Jorge Luna

When in doubt go made in USA!!!


----------



## Jorge Luna

When in doubt go made in USA!!!


----------



## IceClass

Having read this thread all the way through, I can't think of any reason to upgrade my Continental V2 for a V3. 
Am I missing something?


----------



## zorin

I cannot understand why ALO Audio does not make the Continental amp with the bass knob like they do with the Rx Mk3-B portable amp. Then this amplifier would really be something.


----------



## zorin

iceclass said:


> Having read this thread all the way through, I can't think of any reason to upgrade my Continental V2 for a V3.
> Am I missing something?


 
  
 No.


----------



## AlanYWM

Anyone experiencing channel imbalance with their Continental V3 using sensitive iems like the TG 334?
  
  
 Edit: I contacted ALO and they were kind enough to arrange a new V3 for me. This new V3 had no channel imbalance.


----------



## maricius

Would this amplifier make the HD650 sound faster or would they help the HD650 on faster, more complex tracks?


----------



## aivTO

I am using the Continental V3, with an iPod 5.5g with the RWA iMod. Using IEM it has absolutely no hiss, dead quiet, even right out of the box.
 It did take a burn in for either the iMod or the V3 to come to life.


----------



## pacman46

How many hours roughly burn in would you think ? And what iems are you using ?


----------



## aivTO

I have aprox. 250 hrs., I would let the battery run out. The sound improved at the 200 hr mark.
 I am presently using Monster Copper turbine, but I have JH Audio JH13 on order.


----------



## pacman46

aivto said:


> I am using the Continental V3, with an iPod 5.5g with the RWA iMod. Using IEM it has absolutely no hiss, dead quiet, even right out of the box.
> It did take a burn in for either the iMod or the V3 to come to life.







aivto said:


> I have aprox. 250 hrs., I would let the battery run out. The sound improved at the 200 hr mark.
> I am presently using Monster Copper turbine, but I have JH Audio JH13 on order.


Ok beautiful thank you..I thought it was up there in hours and maybe even more..mine is starting to sound better too..I let the battery run out pretty much every time..I find it really works well with dynamic driver iems..well it depends on what you like to listen to too. I use my 535's and my w4r's and they sound really good..not a lot of ..let's say v shape sounding going on with this amp ..it is a very neutral amp for sure. But with my ie80's they just shine nicely with this amp..where the other two at times can sound a little too thin I guess is the word I'm looking for. . I hope that made sence. Lol ..I also loved the way it sounded with my coopers too..except I HATE that I keep Getting driver flex with them..drives me insane..it's too bad cause like I said I think this amp pairs really well with them and my ie80's..


----------



## zorin

aivto said:


> I have aprox. 250 hrs., I would let the battery run out. The sound improved at the 200 hr mark.
> I am presently using Monster Copper turbine, but I have JH Audio JH13 on order.


 
ALERT !
 If the battery runs out, *do not store the amplifier with an empty battery*. If you do this regularly the battery life will be shortened. If it is drained and you do not intend to use the amplifier then make sure that you recharge the battery for at least half an hour. Similarly *it is not good for the battery to be fully charged and then not used.* The optimal level of the electrical charge of a battery that is not being used regularly, every 2 or 3 hours, is below the full charge level, something around 80%, that means 4 hour playing time if the amplifier is new and holds 5 and half hour of playing time charge. If you use the Continental sporadically, once in every few days or more, then keep the level of charge at around 2 hours of the playing time, let's say between 1 and 3 hours. Recharge the battery to full level before the use.
 Take into account the impedances of the headphones that you use. The battery will discharge faster on the low impedance headphones and slower on the high impedance headphones. On Beyerdynamic T1, which has a 600 Ohm impedance, my over one year old Continental V2 lasts 5 and 1/4 hour and on 40 Ohm headphones it lasts at least half an hour less.


----------



## aivTO

Thanks zorin for the info.
 I have notice a slight decrease in battery life, aprox. one hour shorter.
 Is the batter replaceable?
 I was surprised the amp did not come with a manual!


----------



## zorin

aivto said:


> Thanks zorin for the info.
> I have notice *a slight decrease in battery life*, aprox. one hour shorter.
> Is the batter replaceable?
> I was surprised the amp did not come with a manual.


 
 The next time you use the Continental drain the battery completely and then recharge it fully. During the next use drain the battery completely again and then again recharge it fully and then use it for at least an hour. Do not leave it fully charged and not used. Do it a few times each time you use this amp. This procedure should help counteract the 'memory fatigue' of the battery. If the serving time of the battery is still one hour short then that means that the battery starts losing capacity to hold the electric charge, probably due to the effect of aging caused by excessive heat. When it gets down to three hours then it is time to get a new battery. The battery of the Continental is glued in its place and you would have to ask ALO Audio if they can change it, but depending on how often you use this amp you still have about 2 years of use ahead. ALO Audio should make a better design related to the battery of the Continental. The ALO Audio does not want people poking into the insides of this amplifier. Probably ALO Audio thinks that the manual would encourage the people to do so.


----------



## aivTO

thanks for the battery tip. I was able to get it back up to 7.5 hrs.


----------



## pacman46

I'm so glad that I didn't give up on this amp. At first I was like ...hmmm this don't sound like a tube anp kinda thing. And to be honest even after a few hundred hours it still really don't..but it has opened up and just sounds amazing imo. The mids are sweet..it really is a very clean and very detailed amp..I love this thing .if your looking for a amp that will give you that bump in the bottom end..this is not it..but if your looking for a very detailed very clean neutral amp with and black back ground even with some really sensitive iems..this is for you...I think it's getting better and better with each listen..I'm not sure but I think I'm up around 300 hours with it now..and it's really starting to sound beautiful and lush..like I said I'm so happy that I didn't give up on it. I almost sold it...amazing little amp..


----------



## zorin

pacman46 said:


> I'm so glad that I didn't give up on this amp. At first I was like ...hmmm this don't sound like a tube anp kinda thing. And to be honest even after a few hundred hours it still really don't..but it has opened up and just sounds amazing imo. The mids are sweet..it really is a very clean and very detailed amp..I love this thing .if your looking for a amp that will give you that bump in the bottom end..this is not it..but *if your looking for a very detailed very clean neutral amp *with and black back ground even with some really sensitive iems..this is for you...I think it's getting better and better with each listen..I'm not sure but I think I'm up around 300 hours with it now..and it's really starting to sound beautiful and lush..like I said I'm so happy that I didn't give up on it. I almost sold it...amazing little amp..


 
 The Continental has a plus 3 dB lift of the bass. It is a compensatory bass lift for headphones listening and one can slightly hear this boost. I consider it still a neutral amplifier and having the best presentation of the middle frequencies of any portable amplifiers. The middle frequencies sound so clean and clear and with a hint of aural honey. It is indeed an amazing little amp.


----------



## pacman46

zorin said:


> The Continental has a plus 3 dB lift of the bass. It is a compensatory bass lift for headphones listening and one can slightly hear this boost. I consider it still a neutral amplifier and having the best presentation of the middle frequencies of any portable amplifiers. The middle frequencies sound so clean and clear and with a hint of aural honey. It is indeed an amazing little amp.


I believe you..maybe my ears don't hear that bump..maybe cause I'm old lol but your rite the middle is so sweet..I've tried other amps like at a headphone shop in Toronto and I just wanted to go back to the continental..lol I'm using pretty neutral iems too so maybe that's why..I find with iems with a dynamic driver like me ie80's really makes them shine ..with armature drivers it can sound a tad thin..well at least within the first couple hundred hours..now that it's getting over that point of maybe 300 hours it has really opened up..I need to buy a pair of full size cans and see how it works...thanks for the comment..I'm no pro at this stuff lol just know what I like


----------



## Maxx134

pacman46 said:


> How many hours roughly burn in would you think ? And what iems are you using ?


omg..
I only have like 95hrs on mine...
So if I left it on without use would that also be considered "burn in"?

Woops I just notice this is the "V3" thread & I have the "V2" but should apply anyway especially that info on the battery thanks zorin


----------



## pacman46

maxx134 said:


> omg..
> I only have like 95hrs on mine...
> So if I left it on without use would that also be considered "burn in"?
> 
> Woops I just notice this is the "V3" thread & I have the "V2" but should apply anyway especially that info on the battery thanks zorin


To be honest I'm bot sure..I would think you'd need to play it but I could be wrong..


----------



## zorin

maxx134 said:


> omg..
> I only have like 95hrs on mine...
> *So if I left it on without use would that also be considered "burn in"?*
> 
> ...


 
 You just waste the battery life and the valve/tube life. The sound difference between "burned in" and pre-burned in valve/tube and other components of amplification is not dramatic; it is subtle. A lot of those who have damaged their sense of hearing by listening, for years, to music at the very loud levels would not even hear much of the difference. Go ahead, use the Continental as it is and enjoy the music. I hope it is good, this amp deserves it too.


----------



## classicjazz

Thanks for the tip on storing the amp at 80% battery life. I'll go charge and play it tonight. Beyond that, as for sound, I have the International and there is something right about the Continental. It does not offer an obvious tube sound (i.e. euphonic) but rather a more palpable sound. This is quite apparent on my UE Reference monitors but also my TH900s and Ultrasone Edition 8s.


----------



## muah

hi all. I have gotten myself a V3. just curious, does anyone know the capacity of the built in battery?


----------



## Maxx134

All I know is about 6hr runtime but battery is not replaceable anyway.
You would send back to ALO once battery old but I assume that would be a few years from now..


----------



## muah

my estimate is 4000mah battery, as the supplied charger is capable of providing max 1A charge current . the manual suggest 3-4 hours to fully charged the V3, hence my guess of 4000mah capacity. I looking at external battery of at least 4000mah to charge the V3 when traveling.

thanks.


----------



## Maxx134

zorin said:


> The Continental has a plus 3 dB lift of the bass. It is a compensatory bass lift for headphones listening and one can slightly hear this boost. I consider it still a neutral amplifier and having the best presentation of the middle frequencies of any portable amplifiers. The middle frequencies sound so clean and clear and with a hint of aural honey. It is indeed an amazing little amp.


 hey so which you like better the V2 or V3 ?


----------



## muah

hi all, I am truly enjoying my V3, with the exception of crackling noise in one side of my IEM. I understand this is part of the characteristic of a tube amp, but does it happen only on one side of the IEM? the other side is silent. I tried my other IEM, same observation of one side crackling softly behind the music, not affected by the volume and the other side-silent!


----------



## pacman46

muah said:


> hi all, I am truly enjoying my V3, with the exception of crackling noise in one side of my IEM. I understand this is part of the characteristic of a tube amp, but does it happen only on one side of the IEM? the other side is silent. I tried my other IEM, same observation of one side crackling softly behind the music, not affected by the volume and the other side-silent!


I think I've heard that on the left side of my w4r "s thought maybe it's just in the songs on my ipod.. Didn't know it was from the amp.. But I've listened to them without the amp and it's not there.. Weird.. Don't really think it's that bad or any kind of deal breaker but it's there..


----------



## aivTO

muah said:


> hi all, I am truly enjoying my V3, with the exception of crackling noise in one side of my IEM. I understand this is part of the characteristic of a tube amp, but does it happen only on one side of the IEM? the other side is silent. I tried my other IEM, same observation of one side crackling softly behind the music, not affected by the volume and the other side-silent!


 

 Funny enough, I too have noticed a faint crackling on the right only while using IEM. I thought it was my hearing was off on my left ear. Its so slight that I do not find it distracting.


----------



## pacman46

All I got to say is that I LOVE THIS LITTLE Amp!  pricey but well worth it imo


----------



## muah

I want to love mine too, some how either I am more sensitive or the crackling is getting more pronounced in my left IEM. Maybe I gotten a lemon as the crackling was not in the shop demo unit or during the first few hours of listening.


----------



## muah

checking the voltage of the battery. allows me also to know how much capacity left of the battery. after full charging, battery reads12.7v, typical for a 3 cell Lipo battery in series. well actually should read 12.6, but the spec of the voltage sensing device is +/- 0.1v.


----------



## phobos04

I'm really curious about the V3. I think I'd like its sound according to the reviews I've read.
 It appears to pair well with momentums and HD650, but what about HD25? any experience?
 As Momentums are on my watch list (I already own HD25), should I consider buying them now, and later go for a V3 as a main/portable amp to be fed by a HRT microstreamer or sansa clip+ for mainly late night listenings?Or could the v3 be a significant upgrade just for the HD25?


----------



## muah

Do note Alo don't make them anymore.


----------



## pacman46

muah said:


> Do note Alo don't make them anymore.


and that's A shame cause its a great little amp IMO .a little expensive but you get what you pay for


----------



## muah

Maybe they are working on a V4.
  
 =)


----------



## pacman46

muah said:


> Maybe they are working on a V4.
> 
> =)


that would be good ..I don't or really wouldn't use it much but having a bass boost would have made this amp a real gem for sure..nothing really major but maybe a little bump up


----------



## phobos04

I've found an european ALO distributor still selling the V3. Or at least it's still on their website.
That's why I was curious about pairing the V3 with my HD25s.


----------



## pacman46

phobos04 said:


> I've found an european ALO distributor still selling the V3. Or at least it's still on their website.
> That's why I was curious about pairing the V3 with my HD25s.


I've heard it paired with the momentums and they sound very good with them. .I didn't listen very long but did sound pretty good. I let the Guy who owns them and he said that it was better theB without the amp. .I would have liked to have listened longer with them. I've thought about a pair myself but there is others I'd like first


----------



## joshuachew

Anyone know what is the output impedance of the V3's?


----------



## zorin

muah said:


> Do note Alo don't make them anymore.


 
 Alo Audio run out of the little pile of tubes they had. When they secure another batch there will be more Continentals.


----------



## zorin

phobos04 said:


> I've found an european ALO distributor still selling the V3. Or at least it's still on their website.
> That's why I was curious about pairing the V3 with my HD25s.


 
 The Continental is an overkill for HD25s, it is too good for these headphones, it is really a fit for the top ranking headphones. The resolution and clarity of the Continental will be wasted on HD25s, these headphones can not show what the Continental can do. Save yourself some money and get a cheaper amplifier, something to fit HD25s.


----------



## pacman46

zorin said:


> The Continental is an overkill for HD25s, it is too good for these headphones, it is really a fit for the top ranking headphones. The resolution and clarity of the Continental will be wasted on HD25s, these headphones can not show what the Continental can do. Save yourself some money and get a cheaper amplifier, something to fit HD25s.


Your rite. I have the ampriors and they are pretty much the same. The amp makes them sound better though. But your rite. It really is a very very good amp. I think it is a very underrated amp too. I really didn't like it that much when I first got it but now I absoulutly love it. Specially when you can compare it to other amps. I love my continetal


----------



## pacman46

I'm thinking about trading this great amp for a pair of iems. It's a great amp but I'm looking to go more portable.thought I would comment here first before I post it.I probably will miss it.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

Hi.


Sorry for asking about a continental v2 question in a v3 thread but I'm currently on the verge of buying a secondhand continental v2 and I really hope some of you can help me out.

Questions:


Are there any fakes out there?





The fading looks a bit weird. It's a bit small hence I wonder if "The Continental" was even printed on there in the first place.


Does it look fake?




Thanks in advance guys


----------



## Jorge Luna

Yes it looks fake/shady.


----------



## lookingforIEMs

jorge luna said:


> Yes it looks fake/shady.





Thanks.



Before you replied, I prompted the seller to provide authenticity. The most she could do was send a copy of the commercial invoice showing that she sent the v2 for repair to Alo. Is that credible?


----------



## zorin

lookingforiems said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Sorry for asking about a continental v2 question in a v3 thread but I'm currently on the verge of buying a secondhand continental v2 and I really hope some of you can help me out.
> ...


 
 The lettering on these amps comes off when the amp is used often and when it rubs against something. In this case it looks like some liquid was spilled on the top and the lettering paint dissolved. There is a Chinese knock off called BL-2 but its top side looks different and it does not have a gain switch. [picture below]
 The invoice from ALO Audio is a credible proof. The most important thing is what is the selling price of the amp you talk about. In this condition it should be no more than about 200 dollars.


----------



## Richsvt

Sorry to resurrect an older thread but since ALO just had their warehouse deal sale, I implored my wife to get me one for my upcoming birthday. I think we have just scored the last v3. I have been wanting to get one since they went out of stock (figures that it happens that way). Can't wait to add this to my AK100ii. Been interested in seeing how this tube configuration will work out...will post some impressions later, if anyone still cares...


----------



## tracyca

I also seen the new whare house deals site. I almost naught the v3 also.


----------



## Richsvt

Well, we got the amp in and now I have to wait until my b-day to start listening to it. It's torture knowing its in the house but can't listen to it...the wife is going to Paris next week, so maybe if I can find it, I can sneak some listening sessions...


----------



## lbbef

I'm not sure if I'm the last to know about it or what.
 But seems like Alo is coming out with a new continental amp:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/760478/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono


----------



## lookingforIEMs

lbbef said:


> I'm not sure if I'm the last to know about it or what.
> But seems like Alo is coming out with a new continental amp:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/760478/the-all-new-continental-dual-mono




Bro u last To know..... 


U like alo meh I tot u are ATH guy


----------

